# Nevada Quick Divorces Legal ?



## Honda750 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am curious if anyone out there has done a Nevada Quickie Divorce, the kind where you go there for a weekend and get a divorce ? I don't want to drag this out through the local jurisdictions, takes a long time and the Attorneys and Judges always get their cut ............ I would appreciate hearing only from someone that has done this and how it affected their financial obligations afterwards such as other spouses credit card debts and other debts. How did it work out ? What does it cost ?
Is the Quickie Divorce recognized by the State that you live in and is it recognized by the creditors ? Please be factual and to the point. Thank you for your time ............ Tennessee


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*New Hampshire is supposed to be the easiest state in which to obtain a divorce. Google it and check it out!*


----------



## ilvhearts (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to live in Nevada but have not looked into it


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

legalzoom.com what-is-the-fastest-way-to-get-unhitched


----------

